

PeerSquared – one-on-one online teaching with WebRTC - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/07/peersquared-one-on-one-online-teaching-with-webrtc/

======
picomancer
What's the license on this? ToS? Is there somewhere we can get the source
code?

------
Fabiang
It would be possible to have some torrent-linke sharing feature, but I the
main bottle neck is that fact that in most browsers you're not allowed direct
access to the file system.

~~~
teebs
Another bottleneck is that peers cannot be accessed directly through IP
addresses and ports. Instead, some broker (the tracker) must send the
connection offer from one peer to the other, and then send the response from
the second peer to the first. This doesn't make it impossible by any means,
but it does make the protocol more complicated than it is for pure BitTorrent.

------
gz5
love it. so exciting that RTC-enabled apps can now be developed (and iterated)
at speeds and costs closer to web dev than telecom dev. much innovation to
come...

------
mtgx
Can WebRTC be used for a Bittorent Live alternative? (P2P streaming to
millions)

~~~
patrickaljord
There you go [http://www.streamroot.io/](http://www.streamroot.io/)

